

Separated by a common language - ColinWright
http://separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/nominate-wotys-untranslatables-month-ii.html?m=1

======
petercooper
Forget England and America being separated by a common language, _regions_ of
both countries are also separated by the same language ;-) I'm a British
southerner who moved north ten years ago (the British cultural equivalent of a
US northerner moving to the south) and the language up here flows in a
different way and has all sorts of phrasings and words that wouldn't fit into
what one might consider typical British English.

------
jejones3141
Neat blog. Wish the text weren't light gray on white.

~~~
petercooper
It's not if you go to the regular URL:
[http://separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/nom...](http://separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/nominate-
wotys-untranslatables-month-ii.html)

The extra ?m=1 on the submission seems to put it into a print or mobile
specific version.

~~~
jejones3141
Thanks! Guess I'll be sure to read it at home.

